# Where are the new Win8 tablets



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

That slate is looking very nice for $800. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Ser...71150874229?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item3f21d9fe75


----------



## Roof_Cleaning (Jan 6, 2012)

WarriorWithWood said:


> That slate is looking very nice for $800. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Ser...71150874229?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item3f21d9fe75


Wow...I paid 1200 right at a year ago.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> HDs have moving parts and SS do not, this benefits you in stability also, meaning you'll have less chance of a HD "crash" If the HD is jarred to hard while it's reading or writing it has a potential to "crash" it messing up the HD.
> 
> I'll get to the stylus/pen discussion when I've got a little more time, maybe I'll make a video so you can see the difference.


I wanted to elaborate on this crashing issue.

Essentially your hard drive is like a mini record player. The record holds your data, much like the record holding the music. Inside the hard drive it's set up basically the same as an old record player, only alot smaller, and there's one 'head' per side of each disk (record) usually 2 discs per hard drive. Sometimes one, sometimes 3. The more gigabytes you cram on each side of each disc = bigger the drive. 

Now what happens in a crash? Well the head, literally touches the surface of the disk scratching the surface. Now you are totally screwed!

IBM came out with glass discs... I had a few of them,  named desk stars, renamed death stars by end users. What happened was the head would crash into the disc, sometime shattering the disk (I actually had this happen 2x) on my desktop 

So that's the gist of it. Btw the correct terminology isn't dsc, it's platters...:whistling


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

CarrPainting said:


> I wanted to elaborate on this crashing issue.
> 
> Essentially your hard drive is like a mini record player. The record holds your data, much like the record holding the music. Inside the hard drive it's set up basically the same as an old record player, only alot smaller, and there's one 'head' per side of each disk (record) usually 2 discs per hard drive. Sometimes one, sometimes 3. The more gigabytes you cram on each side of each disc = bigger the drive.
> 
> ...


Good analogy with the record, I never though to explain it that way before, usually when you start talking tech to people their eyes glaze over so I typically stick to the KISS method and just say "It's better to avoid it if you can" :thumbsup:


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

But an educated consumer is a smart consumer. Also, it's best to find similarities with folks, the older they are, the more you have to dumb it down. No offense to the fossils...:whistling

Btw do you know which sad they are using in these tablets? I know ssds have a fairly decent failure rate.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

CarrPainting said:


> But an educated consumer is a smart consumer. Also, it's best to find similarities with folks, the older they are, the more you have to dumb it down. No offense to the fossils...:whistling
> 
> Btw do you know which sad they are using in these tablets? I know ssds have a fairly decent failure rate.


Not sure. Anything that's important for my business is on Dropbox so everything is backed up instantly and synced to my desktop, not having your business stuff backed up constantly is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Bone Saw said:


> On a seperate note, I curently use an older version of autocad that I am running on my current 7pro os via virtual desktop. I don't intend on changing thi$, so how will/can I use this on 8pro


Running Architectural desktop (AutoCad 2000i) on Win 8 Pro workstation. Newer version on different system.

Basically need to take the installation.exe and the installed .exe and run them in compatibility mode. Done to each of the *.exe file properties>Compatibility tab. In my case it was XP compatibility that worked.

Results may vary ... but it's working for me.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Texas Wax why does your avatar have a picture of a cow, licking its 'special' place?


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Roof_Cleaning said:


> Wow...I paid 1200 right at a year ago.


Here's a review I just saw http://vod.io/h0_qF?noad=1 on surface pro..


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

CarrPainting said:


> Texas Wax why does your avatar have a picture of a cow, licking its 'special' place?



It's a FUN picture, poor long horn steer don't have any special parts, the horns - tricky maneuver - and God bless him he was going at like he did have special parts ... the fun goes on, if I could make appear as the back ground on your desktop I would-----That has been it's best use.

:laughing:....Plus the lingering question: if you could, you would. or would you?....:whistling I know most wouldn't




LOL I'm sure it's made a few round these parts uncomfortable :jester:


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

hey man i know where 'its' been, so why not? save money, live happy... (walmart?)


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

still would like to hear how the digi pen works with AC/SU design, or if its' just for general tablet use, tia:thumbsup:

Glassy eyed, dumbed down fossil


----------



## rock16 (Feb 25, 2010)

Bone Saw said:


> still would like to hear how the digi pen works with AC/SU design, or if its' just for general tablet use, tia:thumbsup:
> 
> Glassy eyed, dumbed down fossil


the digi pen is only compatable with one note, auto desk sketchbook and one other drawing program at the moment. At least that is what a review on pc world is saying.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Some have a Wacom digitizer and some have capacitive touch...? From what I can tell, the Wacom is better??


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

rock16 said:


> the digi pen is only compatable with one note, auto desk sketchbook and one other drawing program at the moment. At least that is what a review on pc world is saying.


Incorrect... It only works with pressure sensitivity in those programs. it works just fine with everything else.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Well I went to BestBuy today to play with the surface pro... I don't much care for it. Because of the i-5 processor it was considerably warmer than I expected, now granted that may have been due to being on 24/7 for display purposes. It was not real comfortable to hold either, the way the edges are shaped just don't make for holding it for a long time comfortable. Seeing as how a major strike (for me) against it was it's inability to work on my lap with the keyboard and the other drawbacks are not enough for me to overlook. 

I'm also a little short on fun cash right now (bought a new big printer) so I might be holding out a little longer, we'll see what new stuff comes along. If I get a chance to put my hands on the Sony VAIO DUO 11 that might make me dip into savings a little bit if it's worth it.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> Well I went to BestBuy today to play with the surface pro... I don't much care for it. Because of the i-5 processor it was considerably warmer than I expected, now granted that may have been due to being on 24/7 for display purposes. It was not real comfortable to hold either, the way the edges are shaped just don't make for holding it for a long time comfortable. Seeing as how a major strike (for me) against it was it's inability to work on my lap with the keyboard and the other drawbacks are not enough for me to overlook.
> 
> I'm also a little short on fun cash right now (bought a new big printer) so I might be holding out a little longer, we'll see what new stuff comes along. If I get a chance to put my hands on the Sony VAIO DUO 11 that might make me dip into savings a little bit if it's worth it.


I've read that it sucks for battery life as well:sad:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

TimelessQuality said:


> I've read that it sucks for battery life as well:sad:


I guess it depends upon expectation, I'm happy with 3-4 hours so it should be fine (I've heard 4-5 hrs) If I really need to be on my computer working for 5 hours in one day I'm going home and working on my desktop. I don't see any need (in my life/business) to be working that much "away" from my home office. If for whatever reason I feel it is needed I know how to carry the power cord.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Well I got a chance to handle the Sony VAIO DUO 11 today at Fry's electronics... Maybe it be better in the next version... I like the idea of how it works but it's just little worrisome and clumsy. It felt a little flimsy when the keyboard was open and even the transition period between tablet/laptop was a little shaky. Reconsidering the surface pro again... Otherwise I might just have to hang onto the ATIV 500 till some more come out in the future. 
Samsung has done a decent job of getting most of the issues resolved and if you need a better processor the ATIV 700 is a good option.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

On the Chief Architect forum a poster gave his review of the Surface Pro. His feeling is that it is a winner. I asked him if I could post here and he had no problem.


*A few weeks ago, I purchased a Surface Pro with Win8. I have to say [so far] it runs Chief PERFECTLY (not an app, the full blown version). I'll start backwards by saying that this past Friday, while I was waiting for hours at the building department, I drew a clients complete project. I uploaded it to the Cloud (SkyDrive). When I got back to the office, I downloaded it onto my office desktop (just a few seconds), and continued working on the same plan - no muss, no fuss.

I got the 129GB version - it comes with the most amazing stylus. You can use the stylus to actually draw the walls, input into the onscreen keypad for text and dimension input into chief, etc.

A few of my thoughts;
1- With the built in camera, imagine drawing out a client project on site, snapping pictures with the built in camera at the same time, jotting notes relative to the discussion at the meeting, and a calculator (I have the Construction Master app on board), and all on one device.
2- One thing that would be very cool, would be the ability to dimension with it as well (maybe an app someday?).
3- I use my cell phone provider hot spot for internet access when I'm in the field, and my home network when in the office.
4- The Surface Pro (not the original RT) runs all of my windows 7 programs with no problem.
5- A lot of stuff can be kept in the Cloud, but I keep technical & reference stuff and my Building Codes on board for instant access.
6- With the i5 processor, the 3D in Chief works about as well as my monster desktop.*

*1-Me again - A few handy add-ons that I would strongly recommend;
The Microsoft "Wedge" mouse [for the Surface Pro].
2- The "Type" keyboard. I like this one better than the "Touch" version because it's more like a real keyboard, where thekeys actually press down.
3- A micro SD card gives up to 64Gb of additional storage space.
4- With the USB 3.0 port, having a few thumb drives around would be handy (good for keeping data and files).
* 

*I do have the mouse and the keyboard. The mouse is good if you have a flat surface, but with the stylus, the touch screen, and the pad on the keyboard, it's usually not necessary, but convenient if you have someplace to put it. The mouse isn't as responsive as I would like it to be though. Scrolling is by moving your finger over the surface of it, and not with a wheel, and it just isn't as smooth as a [good] wheel mouse. The mouse works just as good as a desktop for the drawing functions though, but if you're holding the Surface (in the typical pad holding profile) then the pen is the way to go.

The keyboard is very comfortable to use for being as small as it is, and the touch pad on it is very responsive. It magnetically attaches to the Surface and is a very solid connection. When it's folded back it becomes disabled so that when you're holding it and your fingers are pushing the keys, there is no input. With the keyboard on, you don't feel the heat, and if it's not attached, then there is some [heat], but not hot like some laptops get. The ventilation is around the entire perimeter of the pad, so it's not concentrated in any one spot.

The pen (I would rather call it a pen instead of a stylus) is extremely intuitive to use. Pressing the button on the side before you touch the screen is the same as a right click, i.e. press button, touch wall, option box pops up - simple. The tip is sharp enough to accurately place things, and as you get about an inch from the screen, a little dot shows on the screen to enhance the accuracy when you touch the screen with it. Another cool feature when you're dimensioning or entering text is the pop up screen keyboard. It has the option of being a pen input instead of a keyboard. You just write your text, or numbers for dimensions, and tap the "insert" key, and then the enter key to put it on the Chief screen. If you make a mistake when writing, or it translates your scribble wrong, just draw a line through it, and it erases itself. It's actually faster than when I'm entering my dimensions on my desktop keyboard.

The battery life is about 4 hours.

This device is appropriate for anything that Chief does, except if you want to use it for the final production, or as a presentation tool (kind of small for either one). When you're working, using finger swiping functions zooms in and out real quickly. I wouldn't suggest using fingers to draw walls though, just not accurate enough, and there's a funny anomaly - you can draw horizontally (side to side) walls with your finger, but not vertically - Weird, but I don't do it that way so it's not a problem.
*

*By the way, I took the Surface out in our very sunny Northern California day, and I was surprised at how well it shows up and is easy to see my Chief Drawings, even in the direct sunlight, so I suppose that answers that question. Even MUCH better than my cell phone (I have a Windows 8 cell phone as well *

Here is his pic of the surface pro in the sun with CA.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't have CA but I use RLA on mine and it works fine, I don't like using the pen on RLA but it does work. I use a trackball instead of a mouse, mice are stupid, trackballs make a lot more sense, I can sit with my tablet in my lap and hold my trackball on the side of my leg and use it just fine, looking for a place to set down a mouse is dumb.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I finally played with the surface pro yesterday... It's not really sleek like a tablet. Also it was quite warm in one place on the back

They only had the thin keyboard out, and it was not very responsive.

It's cool and all, but I guess I was not overly impressed.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

TimelessQuality said:


> I finally played with the surface pro yesterday... It's not really sleek like a tablet. Also it was quite warm in one place on the back
> 
> They only had the thin keyboard out, and it was not very responsive.
> 
> It's cool and all, but I guess I was not overly impressed.


The next one I'm waiting for... http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/tablet/thinkpad/thinkpad-helix/

This one is going to be spendy though... Starts at $1,499 and goes up from there, I don't know what the starting specs will be but I'll venture a guess that it'll be: i5 (1.7)/4GB/128GB. I THINK that it'll come with the keyboard but I don't know for sure. It seems like they are marketing more like a laptop that is also a tablet rather than a tablet that can dock and act like a laptop. 
2nd level specs will probably be i5 (1.8)/6gb/180gb (I know 180 is odd, but it's on their spec sheet) I bet this level will be $1,649
3rd level specs will probably be i7/8gb/256gb and I bet it'll be $1,899.
They all come with a pen and it's got a "silo" (storage for the pen) on the tablet (unlike the surface pro that magnetically sticks to the charging port). 


I'm really sad about the surface just not quite getting there. I think I like the laptop style that true "docks" bring. I use my tablet in laptop mode quite a bit on my lap, the kickstand on the surface just won't cut it.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

Bone Saw said:


> also seriously considering the lenovo twist (w/ I7, SS128, 8gb ram, 12.5" display)
> 
> at basically the same price point, the lenovo comes out ahead on specs
> 
> any reason not to go with the lenovo? thoughts?


Rob, have you checked out the twist yet?

are you saying that the same speced helix is gonna be around $700+/- more than the twist???


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Bone Saw said:


> Rob, have you checked out the twist yet?
> 
> are you saying that the same speced helix is gonna be around $700+/- more than the twist???


Looks like it... The twist doesn't support pens... If you can live without it the twist is a good system, although I like how small the from factor is when you can remove the keyboard (rather than just tucking it behind or under). The twist does not have a rear facing camera so if you were planning on snapping pics of a house to reference later during design time you'll have to shoot with your phone (or take self portraits with the house behind you :laughing: )


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

So Rob, the main reason that you dislike the surface pro is that you will not be able to set it on your lap and use it comfortably. Or did I miss another compelling reason.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

redwood said:


> So Rob, the main reason that you dislike the surface pro is that you will not be able to set it on your lap and use it comfortably. Or did I miss another compelling reason.


Now that I've been dwelling on it for awhile, that's probably 70% of the reason I didn't like it. The rest are minor reasons. Don't get me wrong it still is a great machine and if you have no plans to use it with the keyboard anywhere but on a table then it's great. 

If someone made a 3rd party dock for the surface pro that would allow use like a laptop I'd buy it for sure.


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

RobertCDF said:


> Now that I've been dwelling on it for awhile, that's probably 70% of the reason I didn't like it. The rest are minor reasons. Don't get me wrong it still is a great machine and if you have no plans to use it with the keyboard anywhere but on a table then it's great.
> 
> If someone made a 3rd party dock for the surface pro that would allow use like a laptop I'd buy it for sure.


There will be cases on the market soon that will allow you to adjust the angle however you'd like. I emailed Otter and asked that ? specifically and they told me it is already in the works but their policy is to not give out release dates.....so maybe 3 yrs down the road we get one


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Probably a silly question, but how do you load programs on these tablets if you don't have downloadable software?

Use your network connection?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

redwood said:


> Probably a silly question, but how do you load programs on these tablets if you don't have downloadable software?
> 
> Use your network connection?


Most have USB ports, so theoretically, you could hook up an external drive or memory stick


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

redwood said:


> Probably a silly question, but how do you load programs on these tablets if you don't have downloadable software?
> 
> Use your network connection?


Timeless got it, the easiest way is to use a thumb drive, then a external DVD drive or you can "share" your DVD drive from your desktop computer and use it over the network.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Played with the hp envy x2 today... Lacks a pen/stylus, but seemed pretty solid. I liked the way the keyboard attached... If they would have had one in stock, I probably would have brought it home.

I also played with a lenova twist. The specs and price are impressive, but it seemed really kinda clunky and thick.. It's bigger than most ultrabooks. The hinge would probably be ok, but is something you would have to be careful with.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I am waiting on the Thinkpad Helix. I will be picking one up as soon as I can.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2027162/lenovo-s-thinkpad-helix-delayed-until-march-or-april.html


----------



## D & M Windows (Mar 4, 2013)

Get an iPad


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

D & M Windows said:


> Get an iPad


Yea cause an ipad can run Photoshop, quick books, sketchup, autocad, and has a usb port... Oh wait...


----------



## D & M Windows (Mar 4, 2013)

Why would you want photoshop and Autocad on a tablet?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

D & M Windows said:


> Why would you want photoshop and Autocad on a tablet?


Read around a little bit, you might be surprised. 
Btw you didn't say anything about the other items listed.


----------



## D & M Windows (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you can get a quick books app for iPad. The USB port, that's good but there are ways around it. Dunno what sketchup is. In terms of being able to come up with a good drawing on a tablet you will never beat a desktop. Other than that I personally wouldn't want to use a tablet for those kind of technicalities.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

D & M Windows said:


> I'm pretty sure you can get a quick books app for iPad. The USB port, that's good but there are ways around it. Dunno what sketchup is. In terms of being able to come up with a good drawing on a tablet you will never beat a desktop. Other than that I personally wouldn't want to use a tablet for those kind of technicalities.


Good for you then, go run along and play in the ipad threads, in case you didn't notice this thread is for people who want a full blown computer in a tablet format. No one in this thread is unaware that iPads exist, they just understand the shortcomings of an ipad. 

If you purchased a well spec'd tablet you could set up a docking station at your desktop and only own one computer. Instead most own: desktop, laptop, and tablet. Can't do that with an ipad.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

D & M Windows said:


> I'm pretty sure you can get a quick books app for iPad. The USB port, that's good but there are ways around it. Dunno what sketchup is. In terms of being able to come up with a good drawing on a tablet you will never beat a desktop. Other than that I personally wouldn't want to use a tablet for those kind of technicalities.


Only an Apple fanboy would make comments like that. "If an Apple device don't do it then its not needed" lol


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> Only an Apple fanboy would make comments like that. "If an Apple device don't do it then its not needed" lol


The funny thing about that is how true it is. Apple releases a new thing that before "No one needs that" and now "apple is amazing, look at what they've invented" meanwhile on android we're like "Thats new? We've had that for years :blink:"


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> The funny thing about that is how true it is. Apple releases a new thing that before "No one needs that" and now "apple is amazing, look at what they've invented" meanwhile on android we're like "Thats new? We've had that for years :blink:"


They don't need it unless Apple tells them they need it. That's where the problem is. 

When the iphone first come out my mate said his iphone didnt need a flash and that flashes were a waste of time. As soon as the iphone come out with a flash about 2 years after my phone had a flash it was the best thing since sliced bread lol.


----------



## D & M Windows (Mar 4, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Only an Apple fanboy would make comments like that. "If an Apple device don't do it then its not needed" lol


If I had said that I would agree, but obviously can't read that well, nevermind you can use an abacus haha.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

D & M Windows said:


> If I had said that I would agree, but obviously can't read that well, nevermind you can use an abacus haha.


I never said you said that. i was giving a generalization of what Apple fanboys say when they don't have a feature that's on another device. Like a bigger screen, a flash, panaramic camera shots etc etc they never needed any of them and they were all pointless until Apple put them on their devices 2 years after everyone else and suddenly they are the feature to have.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## D & M Windows (Mar 4, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> I never said you said that. i was giving a generalization of what Apple fanboys say when they don't have a feature that's on another device. Like a bigger screen, a flash, panaramic camera shots etc etc they never needed any of them and they were all pointless until Apple put them on their devices 2 years after everyone else and suddenly they are the feature to have.


Fair enough, to be honest I hated Apple, I am a PC user, but their products are just so easy to use and hold their value so you can still sell them later for a good price.

And I hate the fact they are locked in while PC is open to anything and everything, but they are great products and never seem to break.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

HEY HEY!! This was a cool thread with no fruit talk

There was a whole thread on that somewhere:whistling


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I really tried to stay out of it.:nerd:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I found a spread sheet that compares features of a lot of the currently available crop....

win8 tablets 

found another...
https://skydrive.live.com/view.aspx?resid=A3E71B4BBE25C114!107&app=Excel&authkey=!AAO1lowxloMJjhM
comparison chart


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

HP Envy X2 on sale for $525 (Cheapest Windows 8 tablet w/keyboard?)
http://liliputing.com/2013/03/hp-envy-x2-on-sale-for-525-cheapest-windows-8-tablet-wkeyboard.html


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

The envy x2 was supposed to have an 'active stylus', but now hp's backing off that claim and not offering any pen that works with it.:blink:

I got tired of waiting for the next 'best thing', so I finally cracked and ordered the asus 810 today.. it's supposed to come with a wacom stylus. We'll see:001_unsure:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

TimelessQuality said:


> The envy x2 was supposed to have an 'active stylus', but now hp's backing off that claim and not offering any pen that works with it.:blink:
> 
> I got tired of waiting for the next 'best thing', so I finally cracked and ordered the asus 810 today.. it's supposed to come with a wacom stylus. We'll see:001_unsure:


Nice! post up a review of it when you get it in.


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> The envy x2 was supposed to have an 'active stylus', but now hp's backing off that claim and not offering any pen that works with it.:blink:
> 
> I got tired of waiting for the next 'best thing', so I finally cracked and ordered the asus 810 today.. it's supposed to come with a wacom stylus. We'll see:001_unsure:


I've been looking at the asus also, big fan of their laptops. Only thing holding me back is the 64gb vs the 128gb on the surface pro. From what I've read Win 8 takes up a wholehelluvalot of space. You not worried about that?

good luck, looking fwd to seeing your reviews upon receipt


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

It's not going to replace the desktop, prolly just ride in the truck for taking pictures/notes/sketches.. I'd also like to have office, so I can enter receipts, keep time, and do invoices. Occasionally, a presentation.

I figure I'll keep most data in the cloud or on a memory stick..


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

I have just purchased a Lenovo thinkpad 2 tablet - it seems the perfect solution for what i need on site and relatively cheap
It has a stylus with built in holder which most dont seem to have

It has not arrived yet so would be good to hear from anyone who has been using one for a while

I plan to use it for the following

A plan viewer - as im getting older I am struggling to see measurements on paper plans in dark unlit buildings, so being able to zoom in on a lit display should help, I currently keep pdf copies of jobs im working on in dropbox so that should be simple enough

Planswift - so I can do measurements and takeoffs while out and about

Google calendar - to keep my schedule and jobs done mobile

Maxcut - panel optimising software - I usually work things out at home on this program then print out my cut lists, I will be more convenient to be able to do this on site

Notes - I will be able to make handwritten notes into evernote with the stylus

Quickbooks - not very often I need access in the field but could be handy occasionally

All of the above I have my data cloud based so should be relatively simple to set up and keep synchronised 

Thats it for now but hopefully i will think of more uses and maybe you have other suggestions


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

The only thing I didn't like about the ThinkPad 2 was the atom processor, that processor won't do well with 3d renderings. That's the primary reason I replaced my Samsung ativ 500 with the Lenovo yoga.


----------

